# MultiVitamin Should I take them?



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

Today at Meijers they had a sale on all there vitamins buy 1 get 1 free so i decided to get to get Multivitamins. Now i never realy take vitamins Last time I took any was when i was 4 the flintstone vitamins.  But what you think should I take them? U guys take any vitamins? See I just turned 18 a month ago and I not sure if I should take them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 11, 2003)

Inless you are eating super healthy including all vitamins and anti oxydents then you should be taking multivitamin pills.

I take Multivitamin pills every day, i also take creatine sometimes when i can stomach it and protien shakes/bars.  Its importian if you work out offen to give your body all the Vitamins and Minrils it needs.  

This is real importian at our age when we are growing the most, to have all the nutrion.

The bad things that can happen, Taking to much can do harm/death (read instructions on pills)  also Iadin(spelling) which is used to hold the pills together can cause acne.

Anyhow good luck with the pills and make sure to drink plenty of water.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't beleive in taking mega vitamins but i definately notice that i feel better when taking a high quality multi vitamin and mineral supplement. I notice a difference in energy levels if i stop taking them.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 11, 2003)

I say you should take a multi-vitamin every day....however, check for quality.  MANY of the highly marketed brands use very poor quality vitamins and minerals...or from sources that the body cannot break down.  Essentially, the vitamins go through you and you get vitamin enriched urine...and it can lead to health problems.

(Calcium carbonate....BAD)  

There is the camp that believes in taking in all of the nutrients we need each day from food.  This is rediculous in my opinion, with the quality of food getting less and less, you would spend all day eating with no breaks for this to even be possible.

One of the best multi pills that I've seen is a Dandelion/Kelp mix...most nutrients can be found in these, plus they are from organic sources (as opposed to metal).

On top of a multi, I'd also take calcium (with magnesium).  I'd point anyone towards coral calcium.  Personally, I've had the best results there.


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Also, make sure that there is not too much Niacin in the vitamin (150% USRDA is really the absolute most you should take), as a pretty sizeable amount of the population is sensitive to it.  I remember taking a protein powder many years ago that had a bunch of niacin in it, and my skin started to itch and I basically looked like I had a really bad sunburn (it's called "niacin flush").  If you are not sensitive, that won't be a problem.  If you are male, you should also take a vitamin that doesn't have a ton of iron in it.  Basically the difference between "men's" supplements and other vitamins id that the one designed for males has less iron (plus it probably has a lot of other stuff added, but the medicinal and therapeutic values of most of them are debateable, and a lot of them can't be absorbed and used in the concentrations given, so they basically lead to expensive pee).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Duplicate post deleted. 

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

I think it makes sense to do so.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes...take a good quality multi- vitamin. Our food that we eat now-a-days is mostly processed in ways were it is very difficult to get all the essential vitamins the body needs. A good multi helps


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 12, 2003)

Adam, if I remember another thread on here recently you said that you eat a good deal of fast food.  I do the same as I spend most of my meal times on the road.  When you eat like we do a multi-vitamin is a must.  You'll be surprised at the difference in your general health and energy level after your system has time to load the multi and get to the level it needs to be.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Adam,

I concure with the board. A multi-vitiamin is ok. I take 1 or 2 a day, but try not to over do it. I tend to not take anything over the weekend. I feel that little break balances out any excess and gives my body a break. I would stay away from time release. Get the soluable kind that breaks down in water in about an hour. Your body will obsorb rather than pass it on out.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 13, 2003)

I agree that taking a daily multi-vitiamin is a good idea.

Does anyone have suggestions for ones that are known to be of good quality?


----------



## J-kid (Sep 13, 2003)

I was taking a bunch of diffrent high strength energy multivitamin and minral pills and i started feeling sick sometimes after taking them, but it would charge me up and turn my piss bright bright yellow.  Right now i just use a premiun 1 multivitamn/minral pill its not as strong but its easyer for me to take.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

Elfan,

I get mine a Wally World! Stores that spec in Nutrician are just too expensive. Besides I have yet to read and objective unbiased opinion on supplements in health mags. Their comparisons are always in favor of the advertisers. So my opinion is to pick a brand found nation wide at an affordable price. If you have money to burn then visit a nutrisionist.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Bohrer. We just get Centrum--a basic brand available at the grocery store.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 13, 2003)

A multi-vitamin everyday is an absolute must. I take GNC's Mega man and my wife takes the mega woman. It has alot of stuff to offer in them.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info don bohrer.



> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I agree with Mr. Bohrer. We just get Centrum--a basic brand available at the grocery store. *



Thats what I currently use as well.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 13, 2003)

I have a friend that swears by liquids. He says the obsorption rate is really high. 

Remember, your just gonna pee it out anyway!

I can say pee on this thing...right?


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

I take the Centrum Performance.  I also will go to my local Costco and get their version, which says "Compare to Centrum Performance" on the label.  If you look at the back, they are EXACTLY the same, and they cost me almost 1/2 as much.

By the way -- the pee turning bright yellow thing is pretty common, especially if you're taking a "performance" vitamin with pretty high doses.  Basically your body is just not absorbing all of the vitamins, and you are passing the excess through your urine.  It's not hurting you in any way (other than possibly wasting your $$ if you're paying too much for the "extra" stuff), but if it freaks you out, just drink more water.  I remember taking bodybuilding mega-packs back in the late 80's that made my toilet looked like I poured in a bucket of Mountain Dew.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *.  I remember taking bodybuilding mega-packs back in the late 80's that made my toilet looked like I poured in a bucket of Mountain Dew.  *



I hope you used one of those drop in toilet tanks blue thingy's to help with cleaning the toilet.


----------



## pknox (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## don bohrer (Sep 14, 2003)

> drop in toilet tanks blue thingy's


Nah, I just use my brother as a house slave while he's staying with me through college. When I'm feeling really mean I make a mess. :EG: 

pknox,
That's why I don't drink mountain dew! :shrug: 

Thats a good way to shop. Brand names can be over rated. I used to take the mega packs, but wised up. I only skip taking a vitiamin on the weekends. If I miss 4 or 5 days I don't feel like super don anymore.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 18, 2003)

A multi can be a good thing.  I know they did a research on Centrums, and they don't fully disolve.  However I just use the Wal-mart brand.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 24, 2003)

I know that my diet lacks alot of the essential vitamins and minerals so taking a multi vitamin is a must.


----------

